# Monitor stuck in "Not Optimum Mode"



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a Samsum SyncMaster 941BW hooked to a KVM switch. Most of the time I can switch between these two computers. However, every now and then a box floats across the blank screen saying "Not Optimum Mode" with no way to get out of this non-optimum mode except to forcefully restart the computer. This only happens on the computer that has a GeForce 7900 GT. The other has a GeForce 6600.

This apparently has to do with the refresh rate needing to be 60 Hz, even though it supports 75 Hz. So after I restart it I change it back to 60 Hz. As soon as the KVM switches the monitor from one computer to the next it is back to 75 Hz. So I took the KVM switch out of the loop and just unplugged the monitor. Once again, it is back to 75 Hz when I had set it to 60 Hz after plugging back in.

I can't seem to get it to switch modes using the monitor so at the moment a forced restart of the whole computer is the only thing that seems to reset it.

Please note that it usually runs fine during these switches while it is in 75hz but about 1 out of 10 sees the dreaded "Non Optimum Mode".

Any help is appreciated.

I am running Windows XP SP2 with the latest graphics card drivers and LCD monitor drivers.


----------



## tdang (May 15, 2007)

I have the same problem as well. I have the same monitor but my graphics card is a RADEON 9250. However, even restarting the PC does not always fix the problem.


----------



## Lainehart (May 17, 2007)

I have a similar problem, my monitor cannot scale 640x480 or 1024x768 images and will only display anything running in either 800x600 or 1280x1024. I had fixed this problem by changing my Nvidia GPU settings to "nvidia scaling" rather than "monitor scaling" but I recently updated my GPU drivers and lost that setting, and the computer booted in 640x480.... so I have an un-useable computer at the moment.


----------



## tdang (May 15, 2007)

I've read alot about this problem on the net and it seems that the problem is with the Samsung LCD monitors. 

I've just rung Samsung and they are replacing my monitor within 3 working days. It is a known problem and if the monitor is still under warranty (3 years) then Samsung will replace it free of charge.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Good to know. thanks for sharing this with us.


----------

